# Opening day of Terrors of the night



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

darkmaster said:


> We had a great opening night for us. Everything went great. I made some changes to two prop/scares. The new improvements should prove well.
> 
> Sorry for the size of the photos. I'll try to change them.


Ok, here's the updated pictures.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Opening day for our 2010 season is coming fast. If anyone is interested in helping out message me. Our site is www.terrorsofthenight.com

We have our charity lined up. It is "Inspiring Hearts for Autism". Their site is www.hearts4autism.org. Met the people from the organization today. It's a great organization to help out and nice people to work with.


----------

